

Mathematicians' favorite jokes. - marklittlewood
http://www.ams.org/notices/200501/fea-dundes.pdf

======
marklittlewood
Q: How many mathematicians does it take to screw in a lightbulb? A: 0.999999….

A mathematician and an engineer are on a desert island. They find two palm
trees with one coconut each. The engineer shinnies up one tree, gets the
coconut, and eats it. The mathematician shinnies up the other tree, gets the
coconut, climbs the other tree and puts it there. “Now we’ve reduced it to a
problem we know how to solve.

An engineer, a physicist, and a mathematician are staying in a hotel. The
engineer wakes up and smells smoke. He goes out into the hallway and sees a
fire, so he fills a trash can from his room with water and douses the fire. He
goes back to bed. Later, the physicist wakes up and smells the smoke. He opens
his door and sees a fire in the hallway. He walks down the hall to a fire hose
and after calculating the flame velocity, distance, water pressure,
trajectory, and so forth, extinguishes the fire with the minimum amount of
water and energy needed. Later the mathematician wakes up and smells smoke. He
goes to the hall, sees the fire and then the fire hose. He thinks for a moment
and then exclaims, “Ah, a solution exists!” and then goes back to bed.

------
dbbo
Infinitely many mathematicians walk into a bar. The first one says: "I'll have
a pint of lager." The second one says: "I'll have half of what he's having."
The third one says "I'll have half of what he's having," and so on.

Then the bartender says: "You're all a bunch of assholes," and pours two
pints.

